# Football



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So how come this can happen all over Europe, with people mixing in large crowds and then ending up in the UK. when people can't go on holiday? 

All within a month too with no breaks for proper testing between countries


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rona said:


> So how come this can happen all over Europe, with people mixing in large crowds and then ending up in the UK. when people can't go on holiday?
> 
> All within a month too with no breaks for proper testing between countries


Money! How else are they going to afford to pay all those mega bucks for players?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

You know the Great God Football overrides everything else. Nothing must stand in it's way, virus or no virus football must go on


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

How Euro 2020 will cope with COVID: protocols, testing, fans and venues (espn.co.uk)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be glad when it's over, can't stand footie or the hype surrounding it (Marcus Rashford excepted).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Neither of us watch football, actively avoid it. I guess there will be very little of interest on the tv for weeks on end and any matches overrunning will mean any program that is remotely interesting will be cancelled.

Mind you I do like the advert for football with all the drumming


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Mind you I do like the advert for football with all the drumming


The Ladbrokes one? My OHs mate is in that (OH is a drummer). It's very good.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MilleD said:


> The Ladbrokes one? My OHs mate is in that (OH is a drummer). It's very good.


That's the one.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well that's OH happy for the next month and I can watch what like on the other TV.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Apparently, all the teams, refs, etc. have been bubbling and testing.

Not sure how the fans can be safe though and not spread the virus.

I’ll still be maintaining my own little safe bubble when out and about for a good while yet.

OH and DS are football crazy, so they’re happy though! 

Hope England beat Scotland on 18th though


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rona said:


> So how come this can happen all over Europe, with people mixing in large crowds and then ending up in the UK. when people can't go on holiday?
> 
> All within a month too with no breaks for proper testing between countries


For the same reason that they didn't consider locking down the UK until after the Cheltenham Cup.... @Magyarmum has already said - *money!*
We will pick up the pieces after the event and then blame it on the public for not listening to the rules 

If Equestrian events are still having to cancel in the UK (Burley horse trials have cancelled for the second year running directly due to Covid) then people need to wake up and stop traveling around the sodding world which helps the virus to spread and mutate!

/rant


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I just think it's mad they are letting all these people crowd in a football stadium, at a time the infection rate goes up. What do they think will happen


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Well if you think football is irresponsible then it might be useful to remind folk that the EFL closed football down last March before the Government formally put us into lockdown (after the Cheltenham Gold Cup).

I don't know specifics about Euros but my husband had the privilege of being allowed to attend a Cambridge United match last year as one of the approved stadiums to run trials. It most certainly wasn't the same but he was hugely impressed and a lot safer than a pub but it was a lot for a lower league team to finance so the Euro rules seem a bit too soon given that the football season wasn't that long ago ended and Cambridge wasn't allowed/allowing anyone to come to the ground to celebrate promotion never mind watch the winning match.

Whilst I can appreciate it's important to have spectators and there is social distancing, it feels a bit like one rule for Euros and not for lower leagues.

Here's the Covid venue specific info inc Wembley
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/euro-2020-covid-19-rules-24275876.amp


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Whilst I can appreciate it's important to have spectators and there is social distancing,* it feels a bit like one rule for Euros and not for lower leagues. *


Money talks.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Money talks.


But on the flip side, football, like any sport can, for fans be so important to mental health. I don't know what other sports are doing, it's just football in my house here, but if it's carefully managed and works then it may be a start in finding a system to help other events in the arts. Let's see. I'm trying to remain hopeful as the loss of live matches was huge for many fans and clubs,

Personally I find a congregation of world leaders and their entourages descending on the tiny streets of Carbis Bay just as worrying, probably more so.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Personally I find a congregation of world leaders and their entourages descending on the tiny streets of Carbis Bay just as worrying, probably more so.


I was horrified to see them crowding a 95 year old woman :Banghead

I hope she's safe


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

And in a bittersweet way the awful events at the Denmark Finland match and the important actions of Simon Kjaer to help Christian Eriksen means a lot more people have become acquainted with CPR.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I was horrified to see them crowding a 95 year old woman :Banghead
> 
> I hope she's safe


No masks worn today at Windsor Castle


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great start England!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Great start England!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 470440


Very positive! Looking forward to the next game (I have Wales in the sweepstake.....oh well!)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Great start England!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 470440


Brilliant start. Very positive play and lovely flowing game


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Next game should be interesting, Scotland on Friday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Luck Scotland


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Scotland and Czech now....bit of a lower league friendly feel. Spain and Sweden later, got to try to get Molly to the beach in between!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> I was horrified to see them crowding a 95 year old woman :Banghead
> 
> I hope she's safe


stuff of nightmares.... I felt like I needed a caption, we're taking you to our leader. Poor lady. Shudder. At least the legs in the Euros are nicer and we are spared Boris paddling in rising sea levels with his trousers rolled up. Got to admit I think a knotted hanky would suit him.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Interesting match tonight, OH is half Scottish so is torn and I am backing England. Somebody is going to be disappointed!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I should support England but I'd love Scotland to win.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Well neither of us lost, but if that's Englands best heaven help us if we play Italy, they were outstanding the other night.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

margy said:


> Well neither of us lost, but if that's Englands best heaven help us if we play Italy, they were outstanding the other night.


I didn't watch, but I gather they were somewhat mediocre.

Still, I have Italian blood in me so I could wave their flag. 

Or Scotland's come to that as I'm also part Scottish. 

Nah …. I'll always support England to the end and just cross all fingers and toes!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Just going back to the original topic, yeah, scary scenes. Not just post dullfest last night but the stadium in Budapest for Hungary v France. Like Cheltenham Gold Cup but worse. I don’t know what the vaccine situation is there but I don’t imagine it’s any better than here and even more reason for the UK Government to actually be vigilant about overseas travel. One likes to hope that the stadium and match organisers are maybe testing or something but it’ll be the crowds who will get the blame and, like any team, it’s not always the genuine, responsible supporters who break the rules but the rentamob who turn up.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Just going back to the original topic, yeah, scary scenes. Not just post dullfest last night but the stadium in Budapest for Hungary v France. Like Cheltenham Gold Cup but worse. I don't know what the vaccine situation is there but I don't imagine it's any better than here and even more reason for the UK Government to actually be vigilant about overseas travel. One likes to hope that the stadium and match organisers are maybe testing or something but it'll be the crowds who will get the blame and, like any team, it's not always the genuine, responsible supporters who break the rules but the rentamob who turn up.


I was watching the Hungary v France match earlier and was shocked at how crowded the stadium was.

Leicester Sq was heaving with fans last night from the England vs Scotland.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I got home late when the England match was on and spent 20 minutes eating dinner whilst it was on - my wife will watch anything - I can honestly say it was boring beyond belief and I have seen better kick-around down the park on a Sunday morning. If that is the best they can do then they should give up now, they have had an extra year to train and work out moves etc and failed dismally.
Why on earth do we have to suffer so much football anyway, it's not that important or glamorous to see a bunch of highly paid ego maniacs prancing and diving around or am I just too old and cynical?

Nice to see though that Portugal felt sorry for Germany and helped them with a couple of own goals.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dave S said:


> I got home late when the England match was on and spent 20 minutes eating dinner whilst it was on - my wife will watch anything - I can honestly say it was boring beyond belief and I have seen better kick-around down the park on a Sunday morning. If that is the best they can do then they should give up now, they have had an extra year to train and work out moves etc and failed dismally.
> Why on earth do we have to suffer so much football anyway, it's not that important or glamorous to see a bunch of highly paid ego maniacs prancing and diving around or am I just too old and cynical?
> 
> Nice to see though that Portugal felt sorry for Germany and helped them with a couple of own goals.


We prefer lower league football, so much more heart and soul.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> We prefer lower league football, so much more heart and soul.


Think I would rather watch an episode of East Enders!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wales playing Italy later this afternoon, fingers crossed for them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave S said:


> Think I would rather watch an episode of East Enders!


Given that choice I'd rather turn the tv off


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Think I would rather watch an episode of East Enders!


East Enders


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dave S said:


> Think I would rather watch an episode of East Enders!


Entirely your choice, it's not for everyone. I'd rather watch a blank wall than any soap. It's got more real life about it.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> Entirely your choice, it's not for everyone. I'd rather watch a blank wall than any soap. It's got more real life about it.


True I forgot about that sorry.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How come one of Scotland’s players has tested positive for Covid?

Haven’t they all been bubbling and isolating for the tournament?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> How come one of Scotland's players has tested positive for Covid?
> 
> Haven't they all been bubbling and isolating for the tournament?


I thought that too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> How come one of Scotland's players has tested positive for Covid?
> 
> Haven't they all been bubbling and isolating for the tournament?


May be it's something to do with letting the crowds back in.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> May be it's something to do with letting the crowds back in.


Too far from the players to affect them, surely?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> How come one of Scotland's players has tested positive for Covid?
> 
> Haven't they all been bubbling and isolating for the tournament?


What I don't understand is why 2 England players are self isolating after interacting with Gilmour in the match, but no Scottish players have to ....

Oh well, England are through to last 16 anyway.

Just need Wales to get through now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And England all tested negative, apparently.

I just don’t understand how any of the football teams and entourages have been exposed.

Surely they are all in a protective bubble?

Or are individuals sneaking out? Wouldn’t be the first time, of course


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Too far from the players to affect them, surely?


Yes they maybe but what about the rest them support team ect...


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe it was a false positive test? I know some tests arent too accurate, but Im not sure which ones they use for footballers etc


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

More questions here, as Hyde asks, why not the Scottish manger who was shown clutching Gilmour's face.

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...variant-boris-johnsons-england-self-isolation

It does feel like UEFA and EFL are polls apart on their Covid approach esp with the lower league clubs.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Good news!!

I hear Southgate has employed a Private Detective to find out where the goals are on behalf of "our" team.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Why is Southgate dressed as a funeral director?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> More questions here, as Hyde asks, why not the Scottish manger who was shown clutching Gilmour's face.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...variant-boris-johnsons-england-self-isolation
> 
> It does feel like UEFA and EFL are polls apart on their Covid approach esp with the lower league clubs.


It seems to be because a lot of the interactions people are talking about are short and outside. But mount and chilwell chatted to Gilmour apparently for 20 minutes after the match inside. They all play for Chelsea I think so were catching up. Idiots.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dave S said:


> Why is Southgate dressed as a funeral director?


No idea, not interested as England are through. But the Scotland match is very exciting!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Good match, given the Covid test and yes @MilleD Scotland was exciting. Would've been great to see all three through.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MilleD said:


> No idea, not interested as England are through. But the Scotland match is very exciting!


Me neither. Always looks smart but no other observation


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great that England won but it doesn’t seem that they have gained any advantage by their position in the group though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry Scotland have been knock out, England need to up their game if they want to go any further.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Great that England won but it doesn't seem that they have gained any advantage by their position in the group though.


Portugal isn't it?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh well, we've got to the knock out stage now we face Germany, I don't hold much hope of us going any further.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't follow football. I just don't get it, ds says "they are building" but its just kicking the ball aimlessly to me.

BUT, I am supporting Wales (obvs as I'm Welsh) so I will duly watch and not understand anything that happens in our match against Denmark. although I feel for Denmark after what happened in their last game.

Anyway, this weekend we have Wales football, then the final of English premier rugby, then Lions v Japan.

Feels like old timed watching back to back games


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I also do not follow but I can see that VAR is killing the game.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't watch much football but I decided to watch the England and Germany game this afternoon and was disgusted that our fans booed although the Germany National Anthem.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

England 1 Germany 0 

12 mins to go.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Come on England!

2 up …. 30 seconds of full time left … Don’t panic!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

4 mins extra time! 

:Nailbiting


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*2-0 *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

‘Av it!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lots of covid spreading tonight


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Lots of covid spreading tonight


Apparently, the crowd monitoring has suggested not thus far, I believe.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently, the crowd monitoring has suggested not thus far, I believe.


Not the crowd, the untested in the streets and bars up and down the country


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OH and DS are at their football club for the match …. Just let Jack out and I can here all the lads singing 

Lots of happy England fans tonight!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> OH and DS are at their football club for the match …. Just let Jack out and I can here all the lads singing
> 
> Lots of happy England fans tonight!


Good for them! Cambridge Utd hasn't done anything here for Covid safety. I hope the testing at Wembley sets a model. The season depends on it.

And thank goodness, I watched upstairs with Molly as my husband grumbles at the telly so much she climbs on his lap to save him and blocks his view!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well our first away game on Saturday against the Ukraine in Rome should be a easy win after last night performance, but not holding my breath as it's England I'm talking about


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I watched it at the closest place to me that serves beer which is the town's rugby club. Not been in there before, brilliant setup, 4 huge screens in the bar area we were in. Must help already being sports bar.

Booked again for Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Come on England! 


:Nailbiting


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Come on England!
> 
> :Nailbiting


He needed that goal for himself as much for us.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Referee needs to cut down on the fouling by Ukraine, poor Sterling can't move and he's brought down!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

OH and I are laughing at the way the managers put their hands over their mouths to stop us seeing what they are saying.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

4 - 0!

Yay! Well done boys!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It's so amazing waking up this morning thinking OMG England but also the incredible brilliance of Gareth Southgate. Read this - can we have him as PM. He's incredibly eloquent, fair and simply makes it inclusive.

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/posts/dear-england-gareth-southgate-euros-soccer


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Can't think of anything to say but


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And we should support them right through to the end and not abandon them and criticise if they don’t make it.

When my son was younger I had the England flags attached to the car windows.

After we were knocked out everyone immediately took them off …. I waited until the tournament finished.

It felt wrong to dump them (and the team) when they lost. True fans support through thick and thin


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Very true @Lurcherlad.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Blimey. What a performance last night.

I can't help but feel that this team feel like such a nice bunch of lads that they just gel together really well. Little bit of experience with Kane at the helm (he started scoring goals as soon I told someone I thought he should give up the captaincy....)

@MollySmith I'm not sure about PM, I've not _quite _forgiven him for that penalty miss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Let's hope our boys can get to the final but if they don't they still have done us proud.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Whether you love (me!) or loath football, any sporting event has the power to make people feel emotions. Waking up today and remembering 4 - 0 is so much better than that daily fear and anxiety of the pandemic.

Do support your local league as it could be making of the next international superstar and they rely on ticket money and season ticket income to thrive.

Let's celebrate safely, respectfully, and enjoy it. Allow others to have the space to feel a bit of hope at last whatever your sport maybe


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci's an avid England supporter.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> And we should support them right through to the end and not abandon them and criticise if they don't make it.
> 
> When my son was younger I had the England flags attached to the car windows.
> 
> ...


So true and always true of lower leagues.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on England


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I cant watch!  I told my OH to yell out if England get a goal !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm watching with one eye


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

as long as it doesn't go to penalties we should be ok 
Having just driven home, there's fewer cars on the road than in the first lockdown


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Denmark got a goal


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Omegod omegod nooooo!


Keep calm ….. early doors


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't panic, don't panic... yet


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

1 - 1


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yess! It looked like to bounced off the Denmark defender.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

OMG I have to keep changing channels, it is far too stressful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The Danish goal keeper Schmeichel is too good. I hope it doesnt go to penalties.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent OH up to the loo … he almost always misses England or West Ham score when he does 

It worked twice last week!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Nail biting stuff. Have an early start tomorrow hope it doesn't go to penalties


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Kasper Schmeichel is as good as his Dad was. Crikey.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Wow so happy we've scored!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel stressed …. How must they be feeling?

The hopes and dreams of the country on their shoulders.

Come on boys …. Stay composed …. You can do it!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I can feel my blood pressure rising :Nurse


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

If they can just hold on and it doesnt go to penalties !!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I left the room for the second goal. I had a migraine during second half of Ukraine match. 

have stopped talking in complete words now


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> I feel stressed …. How must they be feeling?
> 
> The hopes and dreams of the country on their shoulders.
> 
> Come on boys …. Stay composed …. You can do it!


They did it !!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well done boys!!!!!

Woohoo!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Kasper Schmeichel is as good as his Dad was. Crikey.


even more reason to avoid penalties


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well done boys!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo!


OMG I realised my husband paused if, I'm 2 mins behind you.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

And I was still waiting for it to change,


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

So pleased for England!

Commiserations to Denmark.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heck though the Danish free kick that was scored from was brilliant, reminded me of David Beckham. I'm not sure the penalty was a penalty but considering how many slightly dodgy decisions were given against us (including one which was much more of a penalty), I'll take it - and Kane's penalty reflex when it was saved and he converted the rebound was incredible. 

My heart rate is as high as a hamster's...phew!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That’s football … usually the luck is all against us 

Though shouldn’t Kane have been given another penalty earlier in the game?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolutely - and given how often we snatch defeat from the jaws of victory, this makes a nice change.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

OMG! All your posts are absolutely hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Gary Neville!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

You have to agree those Vikings played a tough game the way they were on our heels. Goalie Schmeichel was superb, like a brick wall, it didn't look like anything could get past him.
Brilliant footwork from Stirling, he's so talented. And fearless shrugging off all those knocks.
My heart was in my mouth when Harry Kane was about to take that extra time kick. Nooooo...when the ball found the shovel hands of Schmeichel, then YESSSSSS on the rebound shot. I felt quite emotional.
I'm full of admiration for Gareth Southgate and his ability to show leadership and keep his cool. As he led from the side line telling them to keep calm and stick to the plan. And they listened, despite being jittery after an early goal from the Danes and losing the plot for a while, Southgate brought them back into line. Respect to the man!
Not sure if my blood pressure will stand up to another game but don't have any choice now. 
Bring it on Italy























(Hm, excuse me if I seem a wee bit happy).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cully said:


> I'm full of admiration for Gareth Southgate and his ability to show leadership and keep his cool. As he led from the side line telling them to keep calm and stick to the plan. And they listened, despite being jittery after an early goal from the Danes and losing the plot for a while, Southgate brought them back into line. Respect to the man!


I think his doing a wonderful job as well, staying calm and unruffled and giving our boys the confidence they need.

Fingers crossed for Sunday Italy aren't going to easy to beat.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> You have to agree those Vikings played a tough game the way they were on our heels. Goalie Schmeichel was superb, like a brick wall, it didn't look like anything could get past him.
> Brilliant footwork from Stirling, he's so talented. And fearless shrugging off all those knocks.
> My heart was in my mouth when Harry Kane was about to take that extra time kick. Nooooo...when the ball found the shovel hands of Schmeichel, then YESSSSSS on the rebound shot. I felt quite emotional.
> I'm full of admiration for Gareth Southgate and his ability to show leadership and keep his cool. As he led from the side line telling them to keep calm and stick to the plan. And they listened, despite being jittery after an early goal from the Danes and losing the plot for a while, Southgate brought them back into line. Respect to the man!
> ...


I agree with all of this.

They were a bit headless chicken after the Danes' goal.

The bit that really impressed me was the way they totally controlled the play after the penalty, it was a beautiful thing to see :Happy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking at again we were lucky that was never a penalty.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Looking at again we were lucky that was never a penalty.


But Harry Kane had had a possibly penalty shout early on, and an awful lot of the referee decisions up to that point had looked to favour the Danes.

So all's fair in love and football I say


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

MilleD said:


> But Harry Kane had had a possibly penalty shout early on, and an awful lot of the referee decisions up to that point had looked to favour the Danes.
> 
> So all's fair in love and football I say


Too right it is! That`s football, the luck sometimes goes for you and sometimes goes against you! (in my totally bias opinion luck generally does not favour England!)
I am an emotional wreck today the World cup and Euros always bring back so many memories of summers as a child, the excitement of my parents getting a tv to watch the football, actually being allowed to be switched it on while it was still light outside, Dad in his chair kicking every ball shouting at the players, the referee, mum telling him `0h for goodness sake sush` The disappoints of course, but never failing to get behind the team come what may, and the hope that one day just one day we might get to a final. Wish he was still here to enjoy this but trust me dad I am making as much noise as you did and yes mum has shushed me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MilleD said:


> But Harry Kane had had a possibly penalty shout early on, and an awful lot of the referee decisions up to that point had looked to favour the Danes.
> 
> So all's fair in love and football I say


Just saying it wasn't, I have no problem with him giving it us.

Now we have a idiot supporter pointing a laser light in Schmeichel's face just as Harry Kane took penalty.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lovely article from Raheem Sterling today
https://www.theplayerstribune.com/a...T4Pr_qKZcOK4GR30puYUzNJPMdccaTxpapgt6R4k9bkXI


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just saying it wasn't, I have no problem with him giving it us.
> 
> Now we have a idiot supporter pointing a laser light in Schmeichel's face just as Harry Kane took penalty.


I have a few friends citing this incident as why football fans are hideous  no just a minority and most of us are taking a wee high from a crap 18 months.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn’t watch the match, no interest. OH did and told me about the England fans booing the when the Danish national anthem was played. How ignorant and disgusting. I think the match should have been stopped and the entire crowd removed or the match played at a later date without the supporters.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Siskin said:


> I didn't watch the match, no interest. OH did and told me about the England fans booing the when the Danish national anthem was played. How ignorant and disgusting. I think the match should have been stopped and the entire crowd removed or the match played at a later date without the supporters.


It really was the minority. Alledged fans from all countries have been doing their bad share of booing of each other's anthems that I've heard but it's not representative of fans. What was really lovely was that the applause of the majority drowned it out. It is very sad that the booing got the attention not the applause and so many other lovely moments. Gary Neville being my favourite off pitch moment along with Roy Keane admitting to being a Neil Diamond fan.

Many fans who have been waiting over year for this and in some cases have seen their local club close have found this to be a positive and nice distraction that's lifted us. Understandably if you're not interested - as you've said - then this won't be obvious.

I wanted to explain that my husband who has struggled this past year as have many has loved every second. I also think the posts on this thread last night show this too. It maybe wasn't what rona intended to do when she created it but I loved being on Twitter and here yesterday and sat with my OH watching something that may never happen again and it was bloody brilliant. It is so much more than some dicks boing and a knob with a laser whom many real fans would happily eject themselves. In 20 months of absolute crap, something exciting happened that has created different memories.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> Too right it is! That`s football, the luck sometimes goes for you and sometimes goes against you! (in my totally bias opinion luck generally does not favour England!)
> I am an emotional wreck today the World cup and Euros always bring back so many memories of summers as a child, the excitement of my parents getting a tv to watch the football, actually being allowed to be switched it on while it was still light outside, Dad in his chair kicking every ball shouting at the players, the referee, mum telling him `0h for goodness sake sush` The disappoints of course, but never failing to get behind the team come what may, and the hope that one day just one day we might get to a final. Wish he was still here to enjoy this but trust me dad I am making as much noise as you did and yes mum has shushed me


This is such a lovely post. I have never met you but you've painted such a vivid image and I'm sure your dad will be proud of you. I hope your mum has ear plugs for Sunday!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Should add we were in the Euro final in 2009. It was the women’s team.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I didn't watch the match, no interest. OH did and told me about the England fans booing the when the Danish national anthem was played. How ignorant and disgusting. I think the match should have been stopped and the entire crowd removed or the match played at a later date without the supporters.


And yet Scotland jeering what is effectively their own anthem when they played us got totally ignored.

There are always elements that are basically [email protected] at matches, best to ignore them and move on


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> Should add we were in the Euro final in 2009. It was the women's team.


I'd love to say that interests me, but it really doesn't. As much as they try to involve women in the sport, it still doesn't have the appeal of watching the men's games.

Maybe it will change in the future, but for now, not so much.

Sorry!


----------



## HappyMangle (Jun 16, 2021)

rona said:


> So how come this can happen all over Europe, with people mixing in large crowds and then ending up in the UK. when people can't go on holiday?
> 
> All within a month too with no breaks for proper testing between countries


Some rules just don't make any sense...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MilleD said:


> I'd love to say that interests me, but it really doesn't. As much as they try to involve women in the sport, it still doesn't have the appeal of watching the men's games.
> 
> Maybe it will change in the future, but for now, not so much.
> 
> Sorry!


I admit I'm not as into it as I should be, exactly as you say. I tend to view them as two different sports because of the style of play. I just wish we'd had football for girls at school. We did netballl and dance…. Yawn!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Around the 1966 final I used to play football with cousins and their mates.
Apparently I was quite good as goalie but the opposing team were outraged when they realised I was a *girl.:Jawdrop*

Ah well. If only Alf Ramsey had known about me then, who knows.........


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I didn't watch the match, no interest. *OH did and told me about the England fans booing the when the Danish national anthem was played. How ignorant and disgusting.* I think the match should have been stopped and the entire crowd removed or the match played at a later date without the supporters.


They have done that for every game we have played so far.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Should add we were in the Euro final in 2009. It was the women's team.


True, but women's football does seem to matter to the great and good


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> They have done that for every game we have played so far.


That particular trait is in no way restricted to just (some) English fans.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MilleD said:


> That particular trait is in no way restricted to just (some) English fans.


Maybe other counties do as well, not heard them, but we don't have be so rude do we.

Lets hope it doesn't happen on Sunday.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe other counties do as well, not heard them, but we don't have be so rude do we.
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't happen on Sunday.


Other countries most definitely do. Don't forget that most of the England games have been played in Wembley so there will naturally be more English fans there to hear.

It probably will happen on Sunday, there's always a contingent of idiots who seem to get tickets.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

What gets me is 
Just how do any fans still get into stadia with lasers, fireworks or flares (not restricting fans to just English ones) 
Fireworks ( not sure about flares) are just another form of bomb after all 
I know there were approx 60,000 there on Wednesday, 
but 
do they not get searched?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just had a phone call from work we are currently on our yearly shutdown for maintenance to be carried out. Every year last week of June first week of July. We were due to start back on Monday but they have mad the decision due to England making the final to give us an extra day off we don't start back now until Tuesday. 

They have been celebrating the euros although we were given goody bags with crisps, Budweiser flags and chocolate at the start of the tournament. We were also treated to breakfast or tea depending on your shift of sausage and bacon baguettes on the first day which they ordered in from a local cafe. The factory is decorated with flags and in our goody bags we had a card with a flag and a country on. We don't know what for we were just told to keep it I got Denmark.

This is a company that employs world wide over 500 people the majority of which are at our factory and the warehouse nearby.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe other counties do as well, not heard them, but we don't have be so rude do we.
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't happen on Sunday.


Yes they have. As I said earlier, the applause probably mean it wasn't heard. And @MilleD is absolutely right, there are a lot of Wembley matches. Unfortunately there will be the idiots who get the tickets but there's a lot of good supporters. Maybe I'm being a bit too positive but I'm focussing on the nicer elements like more cheers than boos.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Rees-Fogg getting deep down and hip with the kids by reciting John Barnes' rap from World in Motion. Warning, you may have nightmares.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ministers Told Not To Say 'It's Coming Home' Ahead Of England Final (politicshome.com)

Just when you thought you had read everything, along comes more woke drivel. ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just sick of it. Even the news has been taken over by this drivel.

Don't they realise that it's only a tiny percentage of the population that's interested?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Just sick of it. Even the news has been taken over by this drivel.
> 
> Don't they realise that it's only a* tiny percentage of the population that's interested?*


I think there is a lot more than that looking at all the flags outside houses and on cars.

But they are going over the top with it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

rona said:


> Just sick of it. Even the news has been taken over by this drivel.
> 
> Don't they realise that it's only a tiny percentage of the population that's interested?


I think you'll find it's a huge percentage that are interested. But then maybe you haven't been following all the 'drivel', so are unaware of the worldwide support this competition has.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> Just sick of it. Even the news has been taken over by this drivel.
> 
> Don't they realise that it's only a tiny percentage of the population that's interested?


You don't have to engage or watch, I was thoroughly sick of the Boris love in, but there's an off button. Mute, turn the page. But to many people football means a lot more than 11 men on a pitch. It's a bit of hope. Distraction. A better example of leadership. It's a huge amount of the population - that and Wimbledon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cully said:


> I think you'll find it's a huge percentage that are interested. But then maybe you haven't been following all the 'drivel', so are unaware of the worldwide support this competition has.


If I followed it, the powers that be would spoon feed me even more drivel,

That's the trouble at the moment, peoples visions are skewed by targeting, they are made to believe that everyone is interested in the same as themselves.Great for marketing and brain washing 

There seems little individualism any more..................


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> You don't have to engage or watch, I was thoroughly sick of the Boris love in, but there's an off button. Mute, turn the page. But to many people football means a lot more than 11 men on a pitch. It's a bit of hope. Distraction. A better example of leadership. It's a huge amount of the population - that and Wimbledon.


I like to keep abreast of world events but that's impossible at present, the whole news seems to have been taken over by ruddy football!
I do try and watch other countries news streams but then I don't seem to get British news, as it's not high on their list of important items

My life was less impacted by covid than this game of chasing a ball!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Ministers Told Not To Say 'It's Coming Home' Ahead Of England Final (politicshome.com)
> 
> Just when you thought you had read everything, along comes more woke drivel. ^^^^^^^^^^^


To be fair, this seems more to be about the world cup bid than being "woke"; for the UK to seem like a strong contender in the bid they need to seem like an inclusive world player; much like we did for the Olympics. The world cup would be a massive boon to the UK economy should they win it, they probably don't want to p*ss off the worlds football associations by claiming ownership of the game hehe....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't stand Wimbledon and I don't watch a lot of football that's why we have two TV's so OH can watch football and can have what I like on.

I having been watching England's last few games and will be watching tonight.

At the moment anything that makes the country Happy I have no problem with, we really need something to bring us together after the last eighteen months and I don't care what it is.

So Come on ENGLAND.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

What song will you be singing. Sweet Caroline is mine , its back in the charts but Three Lions seems to be the most popular.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Good to see Scotland and Wales are right behind us.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm not watching anything to do with football today until the match or I'll be mentally exhausted by it all. 
Hope the national grid can cope when all the kettles are switched on around half time.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

99.9% of the time I have absolutely zero interest in football but I will be watching tonight. Much as I hate the behaviour of (a minority of) the England fans you can’t deny that this event means a huge amount to millions of people. After the past year or so, anything that gives people cause for optimism or celebration can’t be a bad thing. 
I don’t love all of the wall-to-wall build up but it is easy enough to ignore. 
My dad was a huge football fan and so tonight I will watch the match and raise a glass to his memory…


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dimwit said:


> 99.9% of the time I have absolutely zero interest in football but I will be watching tonight. Much as I hate the behaviour of (a minority of) the England fans you can't deny that this event means a huge amount to millions of people. After the past year or so, anything that gives people cause for optimism or celebration can't be a bad thing.
> I don't love all of the wall-to-wall build up but it is easy enough to ignore.
> My dad was a huge football fan and so tonight I will watch the match and raise a glass to his memory…


I agree no interest in football but it's been nice to have something positive that has managed to bring the country together we so need a win. There are also a lot of young men on the squad who are doing good work in the community.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im with the 'no interest' crowd....I dont see the point in getting excited about a bunch of people hitting/kicking/throwing a ball around!

Having said that the last couple of years have been just dire so if it makes people happy then its all good. Id say we really need a win in view of how horrible things have been but TBF thats probably true of every country competing!LOL:Shy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> What song will you be singing. Sweet Caroline is mine , its back in the charts but Three Lions seems to be the most popular.


Vindaloo Vindaloo La La!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> 99.9% of the time I have absolutely zero interest in football but I will be watching tonight. Much as I hate the behaviour of (a minority of) the England fans you can't deny that this event means a huge amount to millions of people. After the past year or so, anything that gives people cause for optimism or celebration can't be a bad thing.
> I don't love all of the wall-to-wall build up but it is easy enough to ignore*.
> My dad was a huge football fan and so tonight I will watch the match and raise a glass to his memory…*


Reminds me when (not long after dad died) we went to the old Wembley to watch American football … Redskins v Greenbay Packers. Dad's team were the Redskins and when everyone started singing the National Anthem, I burst into tears! Dad would have loved to have been there


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Gotta be Sweet Caroline as it's the one I know all the words to. I'll sing along with the others as long as I can do da do the words I don't know.:Singing


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cully said:


> Gotta be Sweet Caroline as it's the one I know all the words to. I'll sing along with the others as long as I can do da do the words I don't know.:Singing


I remember it from my mum's record collection, big Neil Diamond fan. I've yet to work out why it's been sung, do you know?

I shall do da the words to Three Lions but know most of them for World in Motion, I was loudest when it was Alan Shearer/Teddy Sheringham!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Gary Lineker on booing - doing lots of tweets about this over the past weeks.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> If I followed it, the powers that be would spoon feed me even more drivel,
> 
> That's the trouble at the moment, peoples visions are skewed by targeting, they are made to believe that everyone is interested in the same as themselves.Great for marketing and brain washing
> 
> There seems little individualism any more..................


Exactly how I felt about Brexit - brainwashing and targeting, and that was _years  _And it's still going on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh is there something on the telly later? 

I do wish someone had told me


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh is there something on the telly later?
> 
> I do wish someone had told me


Love Island?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I remember it from my mum's record collection, big Neil Diamond fan. I've yet to work out why it's been sung, do you know?
> 
> I shall do da the words to Three Lions but know most of them for World in Motion, I was loudest when it was Alan Shearer/Teddy Sheringham!


Its a popular song , a couple of years some teenagers were singing it at our park . i dont know why. It seems to have started with a Boston baseball team back in the 90s. It became their good luck charm . A British DJ has been playing it here since the start of this years Euros.

Anyone old enough to remember Abide with Me sung at football matches?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Love Island?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@MollySmith I'm very proud to say I've never seen an episode of LI in my life 

We're wondering what the BBC/ITV watching split is.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

OH for some reason doesn't like Roy Keen so BBC for us.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MollySmith I'm very proud to say I've never seen an episode of LI in my life
> 
> We're wondering what the BBC/ITV watching split is.


Me too! I can't bear any reality TV unless sport related. OMG, even channel 4 have 66 highlights and a documentary on Saint Gareth of the Wembley. I'm afraid it's old Top Gear on Dave, or Only Fools and Horse on UK Gold!

I think BBC may have it due to no ads (and Shearer and Lineker singing to Sweet Caroline)?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

OMG, I'm getting the jitters.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MollySmith I'm very proud to say I've never seen an episode of LI in my life


I've never see one either and I never intend to either.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

BBC for me (even though Lampard does my head in, I'd like Ian Wright from ITV instead please - and I just cannot listen to Roy Keane even though I am a Man U girl!)...just watched the little montage of the player's mentors/teachers etc., made me smile and I possibly had a little leaky eye.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish the commenters would shut up and let us listen to the crowd


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Me too! I can't bear any reality TV unless sport related. OMG, even channel 4 have 66 highlights and a documentary on Saint Gareth of the Wembley. I'm afraid it's old Top Gear on Dave, or Only Fools and Horse on UK Gold!
> 
> New handmaidens tale on ch4?
> 
> I think BBC may have it due to no ads (and Shearer and Lineker singing to Sweet Caroline)?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Come on you beauties!!!!

1-0


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

1-0


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh my goodness can't believe it!!!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

BBC 

And a goal!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We scored!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

2 mins.... OMG!!!! Luke Shaw you beautiful boy.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Fastest goal in a Euro match!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Phew. Half time. Time to breathe! I hope they can hold on.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I may be a little behind on this, so apologies in advance 
Has anyone asked Alexa if 
" It's coming home"


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I have to say I told one of my clients at the beginning who loves football that I thought Italy would win in the early stages as they could pass well.Now I want England to win as didn't think they would get this far!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh no!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Could see it coming 

Stay calm and focused England


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

margy said:


> Oh no!


They need a slapping 
Stupid to play to defend a 1-0 lead


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They seem to have lost their way, getting worried.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

:Stop and regroup England.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its like England cane out a different side.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They need to get their act together now.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Come on you beauties!!!!
> 
> 1-0


you know when we all went back and looked back at the Coronavirus thread page 1.. this post feels like that. Oh those heady moments.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I wish the commenters would shut up and let us listen to the crowd


I think they're amazing. I've stopped speaking sentences and most words are sweary. How they don't is beyond me.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I can't stay up for penalties so hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I think they're amazing. I've stopped speaking sentences and most words are sweary. How they don't is beyond me.


Mainly because in the studio the just waffle.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not sure how much more I can take this come on England please don't go to penalties.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

For the love of all things equal...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm going to bed. I can't stand it.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Horrible situation.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They might just as well toss a coin


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Can’t look…..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Which poor sod is going to be the new Gareth Southgate!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My heart’s pounding!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not watching next year..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You could just tell he was going to miss that


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I feel sorry for him


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's all over now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Still proud that they got to the final.

It’s very easy to criticise from an armchair


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hate penalty shoot-outs.
Sick as a parrot.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Proud they got to the Final. Well done , Boys.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I feel for Marcus Rashford.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve not had much faith in Pickford but he was brilliant in that shoot out. 

I feel quite sad.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think it was an amazing match. And that they should be so enormously proud of all they have achieved both on and off the pitch in terms of bringing hope, their inclusivity and attitude. And just so damm sad for Gareth Southgate, an absolute legend who will be looking after his players I’m sure.

going to bed before the football haters turn up. Go easy, be kind, it means a lot to many.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It’s been a little beacon of hope for us as a country (even I’m sure for some of our other home nations who support us). I’m very sad indeed. Poor Gareth, he knows exactly what those who missed penalties are going through. 

Oh and if you’ve not seen Prince William (and Prince George) after Shaw scored, do find it, it’s cute. He definitely forgot who he was  

Sigh.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I fell asleep and woke up to fireworks so thought we had won. Checked and it was still at penalties. Poor Sox was very worried about the noise. 

Gutted for the team Italy are formidable opponents and they didn’t win easy.

I see this morning the FA and police are investigating racist abuse. What is wrong with people it makes me so cross.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Gutted. I hate it when it goes to penalties, especially in such a big match as this was. I don't think any team takes pride winning that way.
That said, thoroughly enjoyed it and 
England should be very proud to have got so far. Every one of them a star.
Deeply disappointing of course but they will be back in Qatar.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's been a brilliant tournament and they have all been amazing.

Bit difficult to be subbed just to take penalty kicks and then miss, but there you go. You could see what Rashford was trying, but he tried to be too clever. Their goalie is a giant though, I thought Jordan Pickford did amazingly.

Onwards and upwards to the world cup now


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well in the cold light of day they did us Proud, but what the hell Rashford doing, I'm sorry but I would never let him near a penalty again.

Still fingers crossed for next your when we play the worlds best.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> It's been a brilliant tournament and they have all been amazing.
> 
> Bit difficult to be subbed just to take penalty kicks and then miss, but there you go. You could see what Rashford was trying, but he tried to be too clever. Their goalie is a giant though, I thought Jordan Pickford did amazingly.
> 
> Onwards and upwards to the world cup now


My thoughts too on Rashford trying to be too clever. But I did feel sorry for him. And Saka, who I felt was too young/inexperienced to be given such an important job.
Yes, when both goalies walked together for the penalty shoot out you could see just how big a man the Italian is. No wonder so little got past him.
Just the post match analysis now, which I try to avoid.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

We can be incredibly proud of them, it seems the penalty takers were picked because they did very well in training. Unfortunately nerves and inexperience got the better of them. 
Onwards and upwards to next year.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> We can be incredibly proud of them, it seems the penalty takers were picked because they did very well in training. *Unfortunately nerves and inexperience *got the better of them.
> Onwards and upwards to next year.


I don't think either can be said about Rashford, instead of just kicking the ball he was try to be clever and place it and it did work, it was going wrong before he had even touch it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

To be honest Pickford was man of the match for me
Rashford went from lockdown hero
To
Penalty zero

Having said that all three youngsters missed and, I'm sure, that was down to muscle memory not being 'fired up,' due to being subbed on in the final minutes 

At least 2 red cards for Italy missed and I don't say that lightly, as I'd much rather play on than stop start and winning against 9 men would've been a hollow victory (but still a victory)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think either can be said about Rashford, instead of just kicking the ball he was try to be clever and place it and it did work, it was going wrong before he had even touch it.


It looked to me like he was using the technique of "looking where you aren't going to put it" to make the goalie go the wrong way.

Of course, the drawback with that, is that you aren't looking where you _are _putting it. And so he missed.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

We did well to get to final but fell short once again.
Not sure why Southgate chose Saka at only 19 years old who has never taken a penalty before was not a wise decision far to much pressure, Why did he not use more experienced penalty takers bad tactics that backfired.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MilleD said:


> It looked to me like he was using the technique of "looking where you aren't going to put it" to make the goalie go the wrong way.
> 
> Of course, the drawback with that, is that you aren't looking where you _are _putting it. And so he missed.


To me, he looked as if he didn't know what he was doing, he didn't really run up to the ball then side kicked it with all the force of a lettuce leaf

I'll forgive Saka he shouldn't have ben put in that position.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 472255


That should definitely have been a red card. Blatant cynical foul.

There was a lot of throwing themselves on the ground from both sides too. Very disappointing to watch.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yes grabbing his shirt like that was dirty. And all that pushing, shoving and tripping........


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you Team! It is a game. Italians played as they always do. 
They were better on the day. Penalties can go either way, such is life.

Let’s appreciate how much our team achieved.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Cully said:


> Yes grabbing his shirt like that was dirty. And all that pushing, shoving and tripping........


The ref was biased !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> That should definitely have been a red card. Blatant cynical foul.
> 
> *There was a lot of throwing themselves on the ground from both sides too. Very disappointing to watch*.


Discussed this with OH last night and apparently, if a player is fouled but struggles through and misses the opportunity to go forward or score, often the Ref doesn't award the foul (and in the box a foul = penalty) - even though the foul impeded them.

Therefore, if they feel a knock they go down forcing the Ref to make a decision… and with VAR that should be clearer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

IMO the Italian captain deliberately yanking Saka back like that was absolutely a red card. Disgraceful. Yes, they pretty much all roll around - but actually Saka doesn’t as far as I can see. 

I feel still like we were out played after the first half. There were some good moments in ET but I feel like they psyched themselves out. 

I grew up in a big football house - my dad loved it. In fact the only thing I have of his is my Man U shield from the 70s that’s in the utility room. I haven’t followed premiership football for a long time though. When we moved here I took husband to the local football team for a few games and he quite enjoyed it, having not grown up with football at all. 

All in all, I think we did well. Those poor lads that missed penalties, yes you can argue “it’s their job” but you know what, nobody is perfect. Just because they are paid what they are doesn’t mean they can’t make a mistake. Ask Gareth Southgate - he knows that only too well from his own miss - I mean they did a whole Pizza Hut ad campaign around it. How awful is that in hindsight? 

I just hope that partners of frustrated fans were/are safe. The increase in DV when England lose is phenomenal (it also increases when they win but not as much). We talk about the racism in the game (and there has been much talk of it today) but there’s not so much talk of the DV side of things - and I only hope no partner has lost their life/wound up in hospital as a result of this result. 

Onwards to Hungary in September I guess!


----------

